# Sleeping on his back



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tucker is my first Cockapoo, so I don't know if this is typical or not, but he sleeps on his back for hours. Is this a cockapoo trait?


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

My Archie always sleeps on his back,think it's a cockapoo thing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady will do it too...with legs wide! lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

lol! Polly does too. They have no sense of decency!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This is Dexters favorite position although Bonnie never does it perhaps as it isn't very ladylike!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Those pictures look so familiar xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep it must be a cockapoo trait. This is Nacho after I tucked him in


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau's favourite position too 










And another one!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tillys fav position. 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

These pictures are cracking me up. It is good to see my Tucker is in good company


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep cockapoo trait lol .. they like to show their tummies   

Look so cute too ....


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep!! They do that  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Every time!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

These are brilliant pictures! I can't wait till I get my baby boy less than two weeks and boy it's dragging, but looking at these pictures helps a lot!

Jeanie...is that the famous poo rug? In your photo?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love our crazy little 'Poos


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

These picture are so cute! Olive sleeps the same way!


----------



## lauz_84 (May 15, 2012)

*Oscar asleep*

Yes, its definately a cockapoo thing! We had a Westie that never slept on her back, but Oscar loves sleeping this way!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted too....hopefully, still getting the hang of trying to upload pictures


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks everyone for the confirmation. Just realized that I never posted Tucker sleeping on his back, so here it is:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cute as always ... Has tucker been groomed? He looks lovely x


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Cute as always ... Has tucker been groomed? He looks lovely x


Yes, just groomed on Thursday. Can't wait for the long curls to grow back, but it is nice to see his eyes again - lol


----------



## michelle011 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep Bailey too!! In the back corner!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH! wow they really all do it!


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is such a good thread....love how they all sleep on their backs! :twothumbs:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This is the only one I have of her on her back!!! poor girl!











Looks like I will just have to get one this weekend and post a proper back sleeping picture!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey does it too !!!








All the time!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*So like Pushca*



Rufini said:


> Yup


That is pushca's double! And she always sleeps like that. Legs akimbo.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Pushca asleep*


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

